# Bass revenge ( Kalang River )



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

With quite a big storm and alot of rain last night, i half expected the upper reaches of the local rivers to be on the dirty side. So i took a lucky dip and decided to try something different and headed for the Kalang River west of Urunga to try for some more wild Bass. Not knowing what to expect i also threw the bream gear in just incase.

So i found a suitable launch spot and the water was slightly on the dirty side but not to bad.










I then rigged the kayak and rods up and decided to head up stream in search of some action :lol: . It was still quite hot and sunny so i thought id start with the bream stick flicking a Sx48 at any likely looking spots on the way. Wasnt long before i had my first hit and i was onto a little breambo :lol:










Kept on up stream still flicking the Ecogear, but no more hits :? Then looked ahead and seen a huge tree lying a good 1/3 into the width of the river and was definately the dominant snag as far as i could see. So kept on with the sx48 flicking around the edges of the tree when i had a follow right to the kayak by bass i estimated at a tad over 40cm :shock: .

Well i thought thats what i want to see, so a few more flicks around the snag again with the same lure, but the follow i had was as good as it got. Ok then, time to try something different, so i grabbed the baitcaster with a auspin spinnerbait in bony bream color on it and began to throw it amongst the timber. Gotta love spinnerbaits in these situations as you can get right amongst it :lol: Just make sure you have a heavier leader when fishing this sort of country as i was fishing 12lb fc on the baitcaster which still wasnt enough today :shock: Because on the second cast i got absolutely hammered and dragged into the sticks and wiped out before i knew what was happening. Checked the leader with still plenty there and retied another spinnerbait on in a similar color and another 2 casts and wam bam thankyou mam, i got wiped out again...WTF :shock:

Right, so with adrenaline through the roof it was time to change the game plan and i tied a new 20lb leader on :lol: So at the same snag..away i cast again and i get slammed bigtime and pulled into the sticks again putting plenty of hurt on the fish with the 20lb i feel it rubbing on the timber but managed to get it out into open water and backed the drag off to let her fight it out and this was the end result and now i know why i was getting smoked :shock:

53cm of angry fat bass :lol:



















I dont know how big the others were that smoked me but didnt think this river was renowned for fish of this size but i wasnt arguing :lol:

Anyway by this time i figured they must be schooling up around this one snag so i continued to work it over with the spinnerbaits getting busted up again and dropping another 2 and boating another 5 ;-)














































It was obviously getting later so i decided to head back towards the car still using the spinnerbait in plenty of great looking bassy water, but not one touch. So yes there was definately something about that snag they liked and they must have been packed in like sardines :twisted:

Its a bloody good feeling pulling fish out like that out of unfamiliar territory and theres no doubt ill be back for seconds one day ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice, would have been an awesome experience.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

wow , look at those bass , there great and sooo cute , there Kerrie i saved you from saying it , well done Ade , you certainly are the bass man


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

haha Bazzz you are so right!!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

And Kerrie did you notice his cute little toes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish Brogo's average bass was a the size you were catching. A 40cm+ is considered a very big bass at Brogo but where you are fishing it looks like thats nothing.

The bass at Brogo wont take much lures only really bait, I believe this is because they are smaller bass.

Good work great 50+ bass


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

When I have a nap I dream of wild bass like that Adrian, and well done mate on the result


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank for the replies everyone even if some of you prefer fishing for toes :lol:


----------

